
McDonald's CEO Steve Easterbrook out for violating company policy - breadandcrumbel
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/11/03/business/mcdonalds-ceo-steve-easterbrook-steps-down/index.html
======
pmdulaney
Viz., being in a relationship with a subordinate.

